

Ask HN: selling a web site - dholowiski

Can the HN crowd give some advice on selling a web site - where to sell it, how to prepare etc. I have a site with no traffic but a great idea, I just have no time to market it.<p>I tried searching HN but the most recent ask's I could find were 3 years old.
======
benedwards
Flippa.com is probably the best place to sell. Check out the other listings
there to get an idea of how to "market" it...

~~~
amoore
I'll agree, Flippa is pretty popular. I follow it rather closely, so I see a
lot of things that make sites sell better or worse. Most of all, you can
really affect how much your auction brings in with the description you use for
your site. It takes a bit to make your site stand out among all of the crappy
autoblogs and such on flippa. Spend a few hours describing your site well.

There are other places, like ebay or digital point. They're OK, too.

Or, work on a private sale. Approach a competitor or customer or someone you
know who may want the business.

Finally, you can drop me an email with some numbers about revenue, growth,
technology, prospects, and such. I'll probably make you a fair offer.

Good luck!

------
scottkrager
No traffic? No revenue? Is it a good domain? Or some sort of application?

~~~
dholowiski
It is a subscription based app - castmyclips.com, but I have a couple more
that are similar - good idea (I think) but very low traffic. The domain names
are just ok though - nothing great.

